# lighting in a 33g



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just bought 2 24" Coralife T-5 light fixutres (each fixture comes with a 14W 6700K bulb and a 14w colormzx full-spectrum bulb), giving me a total of 56W. Is this enough light to keep plants? 

I don't have CO2 as of yet and i probably won't be getting it any time soon, so I plan to have low light plants like crypts, java fern, etc


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

56 watts of T5 lighting will be fine for a low light tank. T5's are more efficient and produce more lumens than standard T12s or T8s.


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

would i be able to keep hygrophilia difformis under these lighting conditions and no co2??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont see why not. Its one of the easiest plants to grow. You will have to add some ferts (like flourish or tropica's Mastergrow) as it gets bigger and bigger which it will.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

What size is the tank that the 56w is going to be over? But simpte hit it on the nose.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its been awhile on this topic but I believe in the poster's last thread they have a 29 or 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Darn bringing old threads back, sorry ma bad.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No problem. Its not that old but been awhile since I posted in it. The tank is 33 gallons.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

def any ferns would work, Narrow leaf fern(my fav fern), crypts(some ferts may help), anubias in that tank anubias but the var petite nana kind, maybe dwarf sag, java moss, Christmas Moss,Salvinia molesta, just to name a few.


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

ok..thanks for the help


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

another question...
the 2 fixtures I have are both 24" but my tank is 36"...is this going to cause a big problem??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A big problem? not at all. But the ends will be a little less intense so be sure to place light hungry plants toward the middle and lower light demanding plants on the end.


----------

